# Goat Show Videos



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

This guy has a lot of NY State Fair videos of Lamanchas, Alpines, Toggenburgs and I think Saanens as well. 
In some of them, there isn't any sound up until the middle of the movie, but still, I really enjoyed watching them and seeing how the showring looks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing...it is nice to see..... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you can tell that the video was emphasizing udders!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> you can tell that the video was emphasizing udders!


 LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## cbou407 (Nov 11, 2009)

so those were toggenburgs right? how are they on producing milk? im still looking for some nice sized dairy goats for my flush program. these would work nicely!!!!


----------

